# Installation de Windows 10 Boot Camp impossible



## Mouyou (1 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, bonsoir à tous.

Je suis nouveau, c'est mon tout premier message ainsi que sujet sur le forum. Ce n'est pas à mon habitude de poster sur les forums car généralement quand j'ai un problème je trouve la solution grâce à des personnes qui ont eu le même que moi auparavant.
Donc si je poste ce sujet c'est car je n'ai trouvé aucune solution à mon problème que voici:

Alors déjà pour commencer j'utilise un iMac 21" de fin 2012 avec 8 de mémoires vives sous Sierra.

J'ai donc essayé d'installer Windows 10 (version iso téléchargé sur le site officiel) sur mon iMac grâce au merveilleux outil qui est Bootcamp avec une clef USB.
Tout se passait très bien jusqu'à la fin de l'installion au moment du "en cours d'achèvement" où là ça va mettre plusieurs heures avant de m'afficher un message d'erreur qui me dit que Windows n'a pas pu préparer l'installion, qu'il faut relancer l'ordinateur et recommencer l'installation (chose faite qui ne change rien du tout à mon problème car ça bug toujours Ici).

Donc voici mes questions:
Comment réparer ce problème ?
Faut-il que je refasse toutes les étapes d'installation avec Bootcamp ?
Puis-je espérer un jour pouvoir (re)installer W10 sur mon iMac ?

À noter que j'avais déjà une partition de W10 en bootcamp il y a maintenant plus de deux mois que j'avais supprimé. Je n'avais rencontré aucun problème d'installation, c'était simple et rapide et j'utilisais la même clef USB. Et je souhaiterai avoir à nouveau une partition W10.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos futures réponses.
Bonne journée, soirée


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
Dde quelle manière a été supprimé la précédente partition windaube?


----------

